# RIP Cpl. McLaren.



## JayJay144 (6 Dec 2008)

Just got my week nine badge here at St. Jean and when we got back to our floor someone told us about the latest news. Little did I know that when I did my laundry today one of the faces on the newscast was someone whom I was in the same grade with in highschool. We had a few classes here and there but I never really got a chance to get to know him very well. All I knew was he started as a reservist in Peterborough and Loved the army. 

I made myself a basic demo recording before I came off to St. Jean back in the beginning of October. It's not much and is rough but one of the songs I wrote was in tribute of soldiers. (Panic Breathe)

http://www.myspace.com/thelegendofwilsongumbad


----------



## xbowhntr (7 Dec 2008)

I also went to school in Ptbo. with Mark. Grades 8 through 12. Not a really close friend or anything but I always had respect for his service to this GREAT country. The loss is having quite an impact on this fairly tight knit community.

Rest In Peace Mark


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Dec 2008)

*Fallen soldier's body to return to Peterborough*
Article Link



> Corporal Mark McLaren's body is returning to CFB Trenton today with his funeral scheduled for 10 a.m. on Saturday
> 
> Date: 2008-12-08
> The body of Peterborough's Corporal Mark McLaren will be on Canadian soil today when the airplane carrying him lands at Canadian Forces Base Trenton.
> ...




Kaye Funeral Home and Memorial Chapel
539 George St. N.
Peterborough, ON
K9H 3S1
MAP


Peterborough Armoury
220 Murray St.,  Peterborough,  Ontario
MAP


Beechwood Cemetery
280 Beechwood Avenue,
Ottawa, Ontario  K1L 8E2
MAP


----------

